# Valve Noise?



## rentwaytv (Jun 18, 2011)

1981 528i. I just purchased it and it seems to have some valve noise. I've owned lots of old European cars over the past 20 years, but this is my first BMW. The car runs great, very torquey and all that, but it seems as though there is an abnormal amount of noise from the top end. Is this characteristic of the 1981 528i?And is there a recommended shop in the Pennsylvania area for BMW work that I could go to? The car is rust-free and I want to take care of it for years to come.


----------



## IEbimmerguy (Oct 19, 2010)

I would start with a valve adjustment first, as a baseline. Then, you will know that at least they are correctly set. The shop that does this, would be able to tell you if there was a worn rocker arm or some other problem.
Does the noise lessen as it heats up? If so, that would be the expansion taking up the slack. 
Probably just need a simple $95 valve adjustment....


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## rentwaytv (Jun 18, 2011)

Very good advice, IEbimmerguy. Thank you.


----------

